# PMI Designing a Smoke-Free Future



## mots01 (14/3/17)

Tobacco Heating System – IQOS

At the heart of IQOS are sophisticated electronics that heat specially prepared and blended tobacco. IQOS heats the tobacco just enough to release a flavorful nicotine-containing vapor but without burning the tobacco.

Here’s the key point: the tobacco in a cigarette burns at temperatures in excess of 600°C, generating smoke that contains harmful chemicals. But IQOS heats tobacco to much lower temperatures, below 350°C, without combustion, fire, ash, or smoke. The lower temperature heating releases the true taste of heated tobacco. Because the tobacco is heated and not burned, the levels of harmful chemicals are significantly reduced compared to cigarette smoke.

What is there? A nicotine-containing vapor – not smoke – that makes IQOS a smoke-free product that is appealing to smokers.

From phillip Morris international 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PSySpin (14/3/17)

sounds iffy to me, you are still going to sit with all the other harmful chemicals that the tobacco is treated with.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (14/3/17)

Some more info on this

I personally don't see a use for this, Just get a Proper vape with the desired Tobacco ejuice!?! 
Also as with Vaping, a dry hit is inevitable. So what do you call a Dry hit on one of these? Smoking..
To me it just looks like Marlboro is ensuring the continued use of their Tobaccos. 

Its Pointless because you still smoking if there is a dry hit. yes its healthier than actually smoking the tobacco, but Vaping should still be safer than this, which brings me back to my original Question.... Why not just get a proper vape?? Comparing this kit @ €70, a beginner vape kit should definitely cheaper.

I dont know, maybe too much vape joose has gone to my head but thats my 2c

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mots01 (14/3/17)

Its not me that wants to smoke this
I work for a supermarket chain and one of the marketing exec was chatting to me about it when he saw me with my vape at a meeting today
Posted the message for FYI 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (14/3/17)

mots01 said:


> Its not me that wants to smoke this
> I work for a supermarket chain and one of the marketing exec was chatting to me about it when he saw me with my vape at a meeting today
> Posted the message for FYI
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Yeah I figured, Just gave my opinion on this topic / Product, not directed at any person


----------



## mots01 (14/3/17)

Cool 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (14/3/17)

So where are the clouds? If it can't simulate the experience of smoking then it's going to struggle to succeed imo.


----------



## DoubleD (14/3/17)

Old news really, think they started this crap a year ago, cant seem to find the thread though.

In any case, I personally wont support anything coming from big tobacco ever again. Screw PMI, BAT and the rest of them cancer driven devils

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/17)

DoubleD said:


> In any case, I personally wont support anything coming from big tobacco ever again. Screw PMI, BAT and the rest of them cancer driven devils


Gotta agree...fool me once...
Besides, no way Im going to fund their "jumping horses midstream" kickstarter after all their mudslinging at vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Effjh (14/3/17)

Reason for the tobacco capsule is to keep these things proprietary as a closed system. Not too far in the future these kinds of devices will be all that is available "legally" for people wanting to quit smoking. They are not targeting hobbyist (us) with these devices, but as soon as they realise the people buying these devices move on to bigger better devices eventually, they are going to try and kill the industry as we know it.

BAT has recently been very involved doing market research and holding focus groups in order to penetrate the vaping market. On one side I know they'll try and screw us eventually, but in the short term this is also encouraging, because imagine how many more people will quit smoking due to their trust in these companies (however misguided) and due to their massive marketing budgets. They can now actually market/advertise this stuff, which they were unable to do with cigarettes.

Will be interesting to see how it all pans out as the big boys become more involved in vaping. I'm still of the opinion that big pharma is the one that will cause us more trouble than anyone else, because even if big tobacco locks down the vaping industry, they will at least still offer an effective alternative to smoking, where as big pharma...well let's just remember that cancer research is largely funded by cigarette tax money...tiny conflict of interest there. Sick people are BIG money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## herb1 (7/7/17)

Just had one of their reps at our company for an audit with the IQOS
Neat little device - the charging/heating device costs around under R800 while the HEET 'stubby' cigs are R33 for 20.
Works of a principle of compressed tobacco with a ceramic element in it; when inserted in heating device, you can pull smoke thru from the actual cig and blow smoke but hardly any smell...
Neat little device but limited in terms of nic levels and flavas...which won't interest vapers much but more likely, elderly smokers who still prefer the texture and feel of a cigarette


----------

